# Post your hair!



## Verient (Aug 28, 2009)

Post a photo of you hair.  If you use MAC foundation remember to tell us your colour because it's helpful when looking at hair colours. x


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 30, 2009)

My hair is dyed with Feria Ruby Rush (R68). This is a picture of how it fades more than after a fresh dye, but it fades within 2-3 washings away from the fresh color and stays this color for about 2-2 1/2 weeks. I am a MAC NC 15. HTH!


----------

